# BAR: a novella, a collection of koans, a love letter to Murakami



## wemaybeugly (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello dear friends, strangers, and all other satellites bouncing around in space ✧･ﾟ

I recently published a small work in between larger projects: BAR. Due to its short length I've been calling it a novella but I think maybe it's most honestly a collection of koans, usually conversations, sometimes concrete poetry, assembled or disassembled into a wide, absurd plane. So far, each reader has come away with different questions and conclusions so it seems to be a bit like reading a mirror.

Here's the amazon description to save you the click in case it doesn't seem to be your particular bucket of lobsters:

> _A conversation about space, time, ducks, positions, vending machines, weather, and meaning walks itself in a circle while dreaming about the sea._

Amazon link (available on Kindle Unlimited): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0893LYWRT

If you give it a shot I hope it gives you something you can use - either way, stay safe and sane as you can out there and good luck with all of the everything.


----------



## wemaybeugly (Jun 29, 2020)

BAR has some new cover art that I think makes it sit a bit prettier on a shelf! Hope you like it.


----------



## wemaybeugly (Jun 29, 2020)

Just wanted to stop in to say thanks for all the views, orders, and interest! Hope this funny little book brings you some joy. I'm going to go work on the next thing. Take care, everyone!


----------

